# Going to try me some Weir creek blood



## shawnrice (Feb 14, 2018)

got me a weir creek pup to put in the mix


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 14, 2018)

Fine looking pup !


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 14, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Fine looking pup !


thanks !
I got high hopes for him


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm sure you'll make a rabbit runner out of him!   good luck....


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 15, 2018)

specialk said:


> I'm sure you'll make a rabbit runner out of him!   good luck....


I'm going to try Specialk ..thanks !


----------



## Big7 (Feb 15, 2018)

Handsome rascal.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck, got a proven line there. If you end up crossing I would cross it with a Daddy Rabbit dog or some warfield reds. Keep the line control, add some foot although they are already a nice speed lol.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 18, 2018)

The rabbit will have to Chang gears now for sure


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 19, 2018)

You will like them Weir creek so much the pack will change colors. Red,lemon and tri's.


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 15, 2018)

*got a couple more Weircreeks ............*

got 2 more pups


----------



## specialk (Mar 15, 2018)

oh boy!


----------



## muzzy17is (Apr 16, 2018)

Put in the palmetters...them palm tree rabbits will train a dog.lol
Good looking dogs man.


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 17, 2018)

muzzy17is said:


> Put in the palmetters...them palm tree rabbits will train a dog.lol
> Good looking dogs man.


Thanks Brad ,the two big pups are already running good ,you need to come run soon !


----------



## muzzy17is (Apr 17, 2018)

shawnrice said:


> Thanks Brad ,the two big pups are already running good ,you need to come run soon !



10 - 4 Clay wants to go run up they're way.  My kids have me so busy lately it's hard for me to break away. Gonna have to make some time soon though, I need to hear some hounds!


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 17, 2018)

muzzy17is said:


> 10 - 4 Clay wants to go run up they're way.  My kids have me so busy lately it's hard for me to break away. Gonna have to make some time soon though, I need to hear some hounds!


Ya I talked to him a couple times ,let me know when yall want to go ,dont have any BC dogs left sending last two to Wva. next Monday ,got somemore Oakhill and Weircreek pups getting brought here


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 22, 2018)

Poor little Black Creeks and Oakhills, I think Shawn is going the "THE CHANGE in LIFE!!"


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 23, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> Poor little Black Creeks and Oakhills, I think Shawn is going the "THE CHANGE in LIFE!!"



Weir Creek is the way of life Preacher!!


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 24, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> Weir Creek is the way of life Preacher!!


----------



## bluedog550 (Jun 20, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> Weir Creek is the way of life Preacher!!


Does anyone know how to get hold of Preacher from Darien


----------



## shawnrice (Jun 20, 2018)

he is on here look up mlandrum and pm him ,I thought I had his number but I cant find it ,sorry about that


----------



## shawnrice (Jun 20, 2018)

here ya go 
http://forum.gon.com/members/mlandrum.45695/


----------



## bluedog550 (Jun 21, 2018)

shawnrice said:


> here ya go
> http://forum.gon.com/members/mlandrum.45695/


Thanks bud


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 22, 2018)

bluedog550 said:


> Does anyone know how to get hold of Preacher from Darien


1912 2698630?


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 22, 2018)

My feelings are hurt--Shawn threw my number away cause I ran nothing but Oak Hills and Black Creeks??


----------



## shawnrice (Jun 22, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> My feelings are hurt--Shawn threw my number away cause I ran nothing but Oak Hills and Black Creeks??


No not at all  Preacher ,, I dont know what happened to your number ,I had it on my phone for a long time ..


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 23, 2018)

??


----------

